# Antique locks and keys supplier/maker?



## mnbuck (23 Apr 2016)

I am a furniture conservator/restorer, I mainly work on good quality Georgian furniture and occasionally have pieces of furniture to work on with their locks missing or in need of repair. More often than not the keys are missing too.
I was wondering if there was anyone who has a supply of old locks/keys of this period I could contact when I need a lock/key?
Also anyone who can make a lock to order, or adapt one from old parts.
I am in need of a particular lock now, I can supply a photo and measurements on request.
Thanks


----------



## blackrodd (23 Apr 2016)

Hello and welcome, If you Google "antique lock restorers" there are several on there, mostly the Midlands and London,
Perhaps you would try again for more local to you.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## jdeacon (24 Apr 2016)

The last person I suggested this to was aghast at the thought of a new lock in a period pieces, but A E Squires do a range of furniture locks.

If the lock case is screwed together, they are not too difficult to repair. It's not too difficult to make a key to the levers either, they are often only one-lever or two-levers. Sometimes they will be four-lever. Sometimes there will be warding. Getting the blanks is the most difficult if you don't have trade accounts. It's particularly difficult to get the right blank if its a pipe key (one that fits over a pin in the lock rather than having a solid stem). If you don't mind a bit of sacrilege, it's sometimes possible to remove the pin and use a solid stem blank.

With riveted cases I didn't use to try. But, if you're used to peening over rivets, well ...


----------



## Dusty (2 May 2016)

I have used these guys for other parts not lock related but they do supply keys etc , might be worth a chat with them .http://optimumbrasses.co.uk/product-cat ... s-keybows/

Cheers Sam


----------

